# Usb Sticks



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I regularly use a 2Gb memory stick on PCs running XP, Win2K etc....

I use at home (for running a weather station as it has a Com port) an elderly low spec Toshiba laptop running W98SE.

I cannot seem to get the laptop to work with the Memory stick.

The PC recognises that it has been plugged in, but then looks for a driver. There was no driver supplied with the stick.

Does it mean that W98SE will not run with the memory stick?

Should I give up on it?

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

USB support in Win98 sucked like a sucky thing, Rog.









Try the manufaturer's site to see if it supplies a driver for use under Win98.

You could also plug in the stick and log on to Windows Update to see if it finds a driver inf file.

Good luck.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

what make of stick is it? if you can find the manufacturers site it should have the drivers


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

The stick was supplied by Play.com and badged with their name. For those unfamiliar, they a large Channel Island based retialer of DVDs and suchlike.

Obviously badge-engineered for them, so unlikely to ever find the original makers sadly.

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Try the Windows Update trick Roger.

It may work even if M$ has abandoned Win98.

The original manufacturer may show in Device Manager.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Might even be worth an email to play.com


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Roger said:


> The PC recognises that it has been plugged in, but then looks for a driver. There was no driver supplied with the stick.


Does the 'Windows is searching for a driver' window state what the 'device found' is?

That should give you a clue as to who made the hardware in the stick.

I don't think there are that many chip manufacturers, I think most sticks are just repackaged generic memory from one of three or four manufacturers (e.g. Samsung etc).

You could try googling 'Mighty Drive' and installing the appropirate driver. (Think that is Samsung's trade-name for USB memory.)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the help Guys,

Despite trying everything suggested and downloading lots of various drivers....no luck.

I have now given up on it for now.

Thanks all

Roger


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm guessing the manufacturer hasn't even written a driver for it. When I need a Pen Drive, I use my old faith original 128MB version that cost me Â£120 in 1999!! I still have the diskette with the driver on.

Now I'm running Vista on my new Sony SZ4 (mmmmmmmmm carbon fibre







) nothing works......................... waiting for Vista drivers is a joke.


----------

